# Moving to Vancouver from Ireland



## rjs1903 (Aug 20, 2010)

HI guys

My girlfriend and myself are looking to move to Vancouver from Dublin. She is 25 and an Architectural Technician and i am 28 and work in Sales. We have just started looking into visa's etc and would appreciate any help and advice you all can give us.

If you can give me feedback on the below it would be greatly appreciated.
- Which from the Usit Under 35 visa or the skilled worker visa would be better to apply for
- would i qualify for the skilled worker visa
- Is there much work in both our fields in vancouver (what are the best recruiters/websites to look up)
- Will my Irish Driving license work in Canada (full clean license for 8 years)
- What are the best accomodation websites to look at for Vancouver & the best areas to live we would be looking for an apt. We currently pay €1200 in Dublin for a two bed in the city

Any info on the above as stated above would be greatly appreciated. We are both extremely excited at the prospect of relocating to Canada and the more we can find out the better.

Thanks in advance

Ronan


----------

